# How Many Confirmed Albino Species?



## Ozzie Python (Mar 16, 2009)

Having read the albino jungle thread it got me thinking, what are the actual 100% confirmed albino species that have been found/bred in Australia. Not the "i have heard" there is one, but actual confirmed sightings, including any that have been found in eggs or hatched but not survived.

We all konw Darwins, Olives, Macs, Blueys so what other species are there?


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 16, 2009)

*albino species*

l personally know [and have handled] a woma [female]....cheers solar 17 [Baden]...ps and l haven't got lt.....


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 16, 2009)

lucky you solar17, hopefully if she is in captivity some will hit the market in years to come


----------



## coz666 (Mar 16, 2009)

albino spotted at snake ranch


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Mar 16, 2009)

dont forget that albino water dragon


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 16, 2009)

and those albino breadies..
and the albino shingle back
and albino tiger
and albino red belly black
and albino white crowned
and albino green turtle


----------



## kupper (Mar 16, 2009)

albino central netted found dead in an egg


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 16, 2009)

anyone have pics of the RBB?


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Mar 16, 2009)

oh and those albino tree skinks


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 16, 2009)

kupper said:


> albino central netted found dead in an egg



woah who ever bred that would have been really upset.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 16, 2009)

not wrong sturdy. i think if you hatched anything albino and it didn't survive it would be a bit of a blow


----------



## iceman (Mar 16, 2009)

albino pogona mitchelli, the albino woma is a WA woma . an dont forget the albino BHP .


----------



## kupper (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah teh central netted would have gone unoticed but some one got curious as to why an egg didnt hatch especially with a perfect hatch rate up until then


----------



## JasonL (Mar 16, 2009)

Golden Crowns and Small Eyed Snakes have turned up.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 16, 2009)

Blue tongues...


----------



## bk201 (Mar 16, 2009)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> oh and those albino tree skinks


any updated pics of these anywhere?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol would that be my thread? 

Theres Albino Olives!


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 16, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> anyone have pics of the RBB?


In the albino issue of Reptiles Australia Mag


----------



## chilli (Mar 16, 2009)

kupper said:


> albino central netted found dead in an egg



as the last thing to develop in neonates prior to hatching is pigmentation, it is often thought that some 'hatchlings' which fail to hatch are albinos. however, nearly full-term neonates which fail to hatch only lack pigmentation because of being premature, not genetic albinism.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 16, 2009)

Albino Marsh Snake, also know of an Albino Woma.
(Not all talk either)


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 16, 2009)

wow i didnt know there were that many albino species


----------



## jordo (Mar 16, 2009)

[*no links please*]


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 16, 2009)

chilli said:


> as the last thing to develop in neonates prior to hatching is pigmentation, it is often thought that some 'hatchlings' which fail to hatch are albinos. however, nearly full-term neonates which fail to hatch only lack pigmentation because of being premature, not genetic albinism.


 
I was thinking the same thing. There are also plenty of albino vens recorded, including tigers, several species of adders, copperheads and browns.


----------



## simonchristie (Mar 16, 2009)

it would be nice to see some pics of the albinos(not just the ones in reptiles australia), especially the woma. aslong as it hasnt been crossed with an albino carpet, that be abit wierd!!!


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 16, 2009)

*albino woma*

the suggestion that this female [albino] woma is a cross is total rubbish, as she is 100% aspidities ramsayi just a quirk of nature, l have no proof of this but l am quite reliably informed there is a luscistic mac in a collection in the crow state the fact that l have heard whispers from three different directions from three usually very reliable scources leaves me in no doubt its there...cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 17, 2009)

carpet python and a woma can't be crossed. 
would be nice to see a pic of this albino,


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 17, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> carpet python and a woma can't be crossed.
> ,


 
That's not true.


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 17, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> That's not true.


 
They are 2 seperate species..
morelia vs aspedities
lion vs panther

please xplain how i am wrong


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Plenty of different species can hybridise like a lion and tiger. Or a carpet and a woma which results in a coma.

However the idea that the albino woma is really a hybrid is silly. As the cross would only result in 100% Het comas which would look like nothing like a pure woma, plus you would then have to cross them again to get albino comas which would still not look like a pure woma.


----------



## kupper (Mar 17, 2009)

hmmm never thought of thaty but ill have to check how old the egg where


----------



## eipper (Mar 17, 2009)

albino Hoplocephalus are out there


----------



## simonchristie (Mar 17, 2009)

simonchristie said:


> it would be nice to see some pics of the albinos(not just the ones in reptiles australia), especially the woma. aslong as it hasnt been crossed with an albino carpet, that be abit wierd!!!


 im sorry ill never speak comedy again as im obviously no good at it

but if it did happen i like the name COMA!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 17, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> the suggestion that this female [albino] woma is a cross is total rubbish, as she is 100% aspidities ramsayi just a quirk of nature, l have no proof of this but l am quite reliably informed there is a luscistic mac in a collection in the crow state the fact that l have heard whispers from three different directions from three usually very reliable scources leaves me in no doubt its there...cheers solar 17 [Baden]



No one with any knowledge to speak of would think the Woma was a cross.

The leucistic Mac is well known. There are pictures of it in circulation.

Not so long ago I had the exciting fortune of being present when the albinos of a new line were first seen, unexpectedly produced from captive bred animals. Very cool thing to witness! Great luck to be there at the time, and even luckier was that it happened!


----------



## Emmalicious (Mar 17, 2009)

Whoa.... I didn't know there was Albino RBB and Tigers!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 17, 2009)

albino scrubbys albino saltwater crocodile


----------



## richardsc (Mar 18, 2009)

albino hosmer skinks being bred at adelaide zoo,bearded dragons not to mention albino murry darwiny jungles,lol,look at the us of a for ya proof of cross breeding different species,carpets crossed with ball pythons and green trees,also with womas and god knows what else


----------



## Reptilia (Mar 18, 2009)

Dabool said:


> albino scrubbys albino saltwater crocodile



Where abouts?

Ive seen leucisitc saltwater crocs.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Mar 18, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> Plenty of different species can hybridise like a lion and tiger. Or a carpet and a woma which results in a coma.
> 
> However the idea that the albino woma is really a hybrid is silly. As the cross would only result in 100% Het comas which would look like nothing like a pure woma, plus you would then have to cross them again to get albino comas which would still not look like a pure woma.



I have a hybrid cat - its called a Bengal and its common ancestry is a cross between a domestic cat and an Asian leopard cat (the leopard influences the pattern and the domestic the calm temperament).


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 18, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> No one with any knowledge to speak of would think the Woma was a cross.
> 
> The leucistic Mac is well known. There are pictures of it in circulation.
> 
> Not so long ago I had the exciting fortune of being present when the albinos of a new line were first seen, unexpectedly produced from captive bred animals. Very cool thing to witness! Great luck to be there at the time, and even luckier was that it happened!


 

Now that is just teasing sdaji.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> Now that is just teasing sdaji.



What? Did you want pictures or something?


----------



## Nagraj (Mar 18, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> No one with any knowledge to speak of would think the Woma was a cross.




As far as I'm aware it's never been achieved but getting the albino gene from BHPs to Womas would certainly be incentive to try.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2009)

Nagraj said:


> As far as I'm aware it's never been achieved but getting the albino gene from BHPs to Womas would certainly be incentive to try.



It's quite likely possible, but given that there are few if any Black-headeds in Australia, it seems incredibly unlikely that someone made an F2 Black-headed x Woma albino, and if they did there would be multiples around, and the rumour mill probably would have spit something out between now and several years ago when the project was started. If there had been that much time to make the F2 albino hybrids, there would have been plenty of time to produce a decent number of albino Black-headeds, and they'd be all over the place.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry about digging up an old thread, but I've found more.
Albino GTP
Albino Small Eyed Snake
Albino Levis


----------



## spotlight (Feb 13, 2011)

and there is this leucistic brown tree snake found in north queensland


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 13, 2011)

was it you sdaji that bred the albino adders? or am i confused?
someone mentioned albino hoplocephalus before..... does anybody have photographic proof of this?


----------



## Psilo (Feb 13, 2011)

i have seen an albino kangaroo :lol:


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's a pic of an albino BHP.


----------



## Psilo (Feb 13, 2011)

awesome


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 13, 2011)

are there albino BHPs in circulation within Australia i thought they were all overseas?


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Feb 13, 2011)

I actually think that the axanthic BHP is way nicer.


----------



## crikey (Feb 13, 2011)

i would love to breed a albino to axanthic to produce a completely white bhp also know as a snow that would be a nice snake


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Feb 13, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> are there albino BHPs in circulation within Australia i thought they were all overseas?



I have heard that there are breeders here in Aus that have them, but as to whether they are in circulation is another story. I'm pretty sure that if they were in circulation, there would be photos everywhere of them, and I'm sure they would have a pretty hefty price on them.



crikey said:


> i would love to breed a albino to axanthic to produce a completely white bhp also know as a snow that would be a nice snake



I have actually had that thought myself mate.


----------



## mojo73 (Feb 14, 2011)

Psilo said:


> i have seen an albino kangaroo :lol:



But have you ever seen a panther that is pink?


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 14, 2011)

There was a Albino small eyed found and taken to a wildlife park as it was stuck in a shovel.Apparently there is Het albino BHPs here in Aus,just wait til the first ones come out of the woodwork,then see how many others do also..


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 14, 2011)

In the castel Hill thread, someone said that they had seen Albino BHP`s for sale in Vic for $50,000. But on the same thread someone said that they would bring their Albino BHP to the expo, but I didn`t see one there.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 14, 2011)

If you had an albino BHP, or some other super expensive morph, would you bring it to an expo for everyone to gawk at? No way I'd take that sort of risk. Theft is one of the biggest reasons why these things are kept quiet for so long.


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 14, 2011)

CodeRed said:


> If you had an albino BHP, or some other super expensive morph, would you bring it to an expo for everyone to gawk at? No way I'd take that sort of risk. Theft is one of the biggest reasons why these things are kept quiet for so long.



I wouldnt, but I wouldnt tell people I was going to take it to a expo either.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 14, 2011)

If anyone DID have a "albino BHP"or even het for albino BHP "MOST" would keep quiet for sometime.Theres quiet a few people that have great collections that dont worry about reptile forums to brag about what they have, or dont have.I for one WOULDNT say what i do or dont keep..Its only a matter of time they will come on the market,just like the Jags did...I wouldnt even take a nice jungle to a expo,let alone a snake like that.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 14, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> was it you sdaji that bred the albino adders? or am i confused?



I was the one who produced the first albino Northern Death Adders (Acanthophis praelongus). Should be producing a few more this season


----------



## lgotje (Feb 14, 2011)

albino gtp's


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 14, 2011)

i thought it was you sdaji! how are they going anyway, did you sell or raise them?

in one of my field guides there is a pic of an albino small eyed, ill find it and post the title.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 21, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> i thought it was you sdaji! how are they going anyway, did you sell or raise them?


 
They're going very well  The original ones have now bred, and should breed again this season. I'm hoping I'll get babies earlier this year than last. I sold some and kept five from last season and they're going well. I'll probably sell one of the male holdbacks before this season's babies are born... I just can't bring myself to choose which one yet!


----------



## viridis (Feb 21, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> was it you sdaji that bred the albino adders? or am i confused?
> someone mentioned albino hoplocephalus before..... does anybody have photographic proof of this?


 
Sdaji bred the A. praelongus however albino A. antarcticus were bred nearly 16 years ago buy a few keepers.

Nick Stock


----------

